# Champion Long Distance Caster, Paul Smith Guest speaker for the HRFA on June 14th



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Surf and shoreline fishermen this one is for you!

Have you ever fished for a couple of hours from the beach or shore line and caught nothing and then someone starts fishing right next to you and within two minutes they are hooked up and proceeds to catch one fish after another. You play it cool, but you watch intensely trying find out what they are doing that you're not. Looks like he is using the same rig, same bait, but he is out casting you by 50 maybe 75 yards.

This month’s guest speaker can shed some light on "Distance Casting". Mr. Paul Smith a Champion Long Distance Caster, with years of experience, has agreed to come and do an overview of what is necessary to get longer casts with various types of gear and tackle. He has also agreed in the near distant future to run an on the beach demonstration and casting clinic for members who have additional interest.


Please join us at the monthly meeting of the HRFA on Tuesday, June 14th at 7:45 PM at the Elk's Club at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. 

Everyone is welcome to attend. New members are always being accepted.
Nonmembers are requested to make a $2.00 donation. 
For more information on the meeting, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Carl, your organization always has exceptional guest speakers. I'm definitely going.

I was poking around your website and was interested in the interclub tournament on June 5th at Sea Girt. If membership is required for participation would it be possible to complete a membership application in time to fish that tournament? 

Is joining that day or even the day before at my club’s ASAC tournament a possibility?



Thanks 

Rod


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Rod,

Technically you have to be a member to come to any HRFA event. There is an area to sign up for membership on our website. And/or anyone can sign up at any of the tournaments. However, if you sign up fast, you'll get the June newsletter.

The membership is only $25.00 We get discounts at tackle shops up and down the coast. You can that money back with a few purchases.

Are you fishing in Brigantine next week? I think we are putting two teams in.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I just joined via PayPal, if the membeship pack doesn't arrive in time can I use the PayPal email verification as proof of membership?


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Wlcome to the club! Try to introduce yourself to me. I will be at both events.

Again, if you have any questions, let me know.


----------

